# euramobil 810



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all, I bought a 2001 Euramobil 810 from Germany last year. Very happy with it. Privately sold a year old Ahorn 690 as was too small for my brood. Would love to converse with other 810 owners, also like to know if anyone has an english euramobil manual. 
Some issues brake light stays on dash, even with new pads and handbrake switch disconnected, could be a back brake issue, too wet to check!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eura Mobil*

Hello there,

Not an 810 owner but do have a Eura 716HB. I have the generic manual in english and if of any use to you can send you the .pdf of the CBE manual (in English).

Trev.


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

HI Trev, that would be great. Email address is [email protected].
regards Jack


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try a search on the memberlist and pm them
chapter


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

OK will do, just getting my head aroud this excellent website


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

I have had an 810 for the past 4 years and love it. Just back from a trip to the Cotswolds (Broadway) to celebrate my 60th birthday. I have a manual and lots of information related to heating system etc. Please get in touch if you need anything specific
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

OK will pm you if anything specific. i attain between 16 to 23 mpg. best to cruise at 100 to110 kmph if drive on the mpg decreases dramaticly. 
i also fid the traction poor on wet grass(best avoided) compared to rwd transit of previous van


----------

